# mplayer и синий экран

## Alehur

проблема:

mplayer с xv не позволяет смотреть фильмы в полный экран.

звук есть, катринки нету(вместо нее синий экран).

пробовал использовать gl, gl2, vesa - на полный экран разворачивает, но жутко тормозит. с zoom тоже тормоза.

etcat говорит, что mplayer собран с поддержкой xv и еще кучей фичь.

вопрос:

Как заставить mplayer показывать на полный экран?

----------

## ba

а что за видюха? с каким драйвером?

----------

## svyatogor

 *Alehur wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Как заставить mplayer показывать на полный экран?

 

Попробуй -vo x11.

----------

## Alehur

видео встроено на чипсете i810

x11на полный экран не разворачивает но показывает нормально.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> root@kron kron # etcat -u mplayer
> 
> [ Colour Code : set unset ]
> ...

 

вот что говорит etcat

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> root@kron kron # mplayer -vo help
> 
> MPlayer 0.92-3.2.3  (C) 2000-2003 MPlayer Team
> ...

 

а это что у меня есть.

----------

## alyent

У меня такой глюк в во флюксе 0.9.* был - пришлось откатиться до лучших времен.

----------

## bobdva

старая проблема, которую на своей машине наблюдал

путей решения несколько

1ый : читаем и забатываем

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=479149#479149

если в двух словах - вытаскиваем из xfree-4.3.0-r3 

```
# ebuild /usr/portage/x11-base/xfree/xfree-4.3.0-r3.ebuild fetch unpack 
```

i810_driver.c патчим 

```

--- i810_driver.c.orig  2003-02-25 21:19:36.000000000 -0700

+++ i810_driver.c       2003-04-27 08:31:16.000000000 -0700

@@ -1352,12 +1352,16 @@

    {

        CARD32 LCD_TV_Control = INREG(LCD_TV_C);

         

+       /*

        if(!(LCD_TV_Control & LCD_TV_ENABLE)

          || (LCD_TV_Control & LCD_TV_VGAMOD)) {

+       */

           OUTREG(LCD_TV_OVRACT,

                  (i810Reg->OverlayActiveEnd << 16)

                  | i810Reg->OverlayActiveStart);

+           /*

        }

+           */

    }

     

    /* Turn on DRAM Refresh */

```

путь 2ой:

идём на

DRI на SourceForge.net

качаем последние "дрова" и ставим и будет щастье   :Very Happy: 

----------

